# Spray Paint!?



## dumbdubs (Mar 9, 2008)

Just got my new badgeless grill and its already black but its the black plastic they used to mold it, I took it to the local body shop and they told me it would cost atleast $100. I dont want to pay twice as much as i did for the grill to paint it so I bought black gloss and clear coat spray paint for plastic. Anyone else ever attempt this before? If you have pictures or tips please share!! thanks!


----------



## RnB_VduB (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Spray Paint!? (dumbdubs)*

i was kinda wondering the same thing. doesnt the black that comes stock on the grill match the paint of our black cars?


----------



## digu13 (Mar 9, 2007)

I did this to my grill too but after a while it started to chip everywhere. I'm probably repainting it this summer properly, and not out of a spray can...lol...


----------



## dumbdubs (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: (digu13)*

its black and kinda shiny but its not like painted euro black


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (dumbdubs)*

I tried this with Tornado Red spray paint. It came out beautifully.......except that when I put it on the car, I realized that it wasn't quite the same color as the rest of the car.







It was very orange. Then after a while, it started looking better...probably cured, or faded from the sun or something, so it was pretty much acceptable. It chipped much easier than the rest of the car, but that's probably because I only did a couple coats and no clear coat. I guess that's what you get when you spend 5$ for a can of duplicolor or whatever...








here's how it came out


----------



## dumbdubs (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Spray Paint!? (dumbdubs)*

Thanks -bump-


----------



## Erff_JettaGL (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Spray Paint!? (dumbdubs)*

just sand it yourself and then find a cheap body shop to paint it, if you prep it right the paint shouldnt chip and last a long time, sand it with 400, if it starts "powdering" off then its got a primer on it so just sand it with 400 till the entire thing is sanded and your golden, if it starts to "ball up" on your then its probably just raw plastic and then sand it with 1000 or 600 wet and that should prevent the plastic from fraying up.


----------



## dingguhlbary (Feb 3, 2007)

i heard you could put the spray cans in a bucket of warm water before you start painting. it helps the paint to give a nice even coat. something about how it shoots out of the can. but good luck man


----------



## free2reem (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (dingguhlbary)*

prep it well ^^^^
like he said start off with 400
go up to 1000
hit it with a sealer..
spray it with ur color
clear it a few timesz
wet sand 1000 and that sould do it


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (free2reem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *free2reem* »_prep it well ^^^^
like he said start off with 400
go up to 1000
hit it with a sealer..
spray it with ur color
clear it a few timesz
wet sand 1000 and that sould do it

you don't want to sand to 1000. you need some scratch so the sealer, base and clear got something to hang on to. 400-600 is enough for sealer.
after you get it painted i would sand up to 1500 at least before polishing it. 1000 will be harder to polish out without leaving the scratches.


----------



## hateraide. (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: (.sanya.)*

rattle canned








trim piece
















all 3 were spray painted and it looked awesome and cost about 6 bucks


----------



## free2reem (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: (.sanya.)*

i did a few snomobile hoods that way worked out fine.. 
but there plastic i sanded up to 1000 for an even spray


----------



## speakproper (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (hateraide.)*

haha whats the deak with the newports cigs in the first pic?


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_I tried this with Tornado Red spray paint. It came out beautifully.......except that when I put it on the car, I realized that it wasn't quite the same color as the rest of the car.







It was very orange. Then after a while, it started looking better...probably cured, or faded from the sun or something, so it was pretty much acceptable. It chipped much easier than the rest of the car, but that's probably because I only did a couple coats and no clear coat. I guess that's what you get when you spend 5$ for a can of duplicolor or whatever...










I am guessing the color in the rattle can matched the original color of your car. Most colors fade over time, and your car is probably no exception. Even professional painters have a hard time matching paints on cars a few years old, especially red. Yours looks good. I don't know how to avoid the inevitable rock chips.


----------



## hateraide. (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: (speakproper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speakproper* »_haha whats the deak with the newports cigs in the first pic?

They are touching my N/A lip from the ground.


----------

